# Handi Rifle Change up



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I've been thinking about this for awhile and finally did it. I wish I'd have done it a couple of years ago. This turned out so awesome. I can't stop holding it and looking at it. It was already a sweet little rifle ....now it's just sweeter.........7mm08
Ordered online at combathunting.com They were the cheapest I found. It's an ATI Shotforce stock and forearm with a heatshield merely for cosmetics (LOL I can't reload fast enough to heat the barrel up) to fill in the gap between the forearm and barrel

*BEFORE*


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON (May 6, 2010)

very nice!!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Tacti-Cool*

Although I am not as Tacti-Cool,I am a big believer that the NEF's are a great buy for the money. 

I got into them some time ago and they had some fairly "rough" guns,but they have come around to, for the money quality weapons, in some very polular chamberings. I have had 9 during the years and still own 4 rifles and 3 shotguns. 

I have been in contact with some real NEF/H&R1871 guys that live and breath the guns. They have some real potential. Even the trigger(somewhat). With some tinkering the guns can be real shooters. 

The single shots are allot of fun to reload for,especially using the big bullets seated out far. The action is super strong also. I have loaded up my 500S&W Mag to 60,000psi. Ranger Ricks 700gr hardcast are "lots of fun". ---- SAWMAN


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

looked good before and even better now...looks like a lot of fun to shoot


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah...and the adjustable stock will be more kid friendly too!!!! I thought about doing that to my NEF 223 that my lil un started deer hunting with!!!!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*No Skimpin'*

Looks like you haven't skimped on a good scope either. Is that a 50mm Leupold I see ?? --- SAWMAN


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> Looks like you haven't skimped on a good scope either. Is that a 50mm Leupold I see ?? --- SAWMAN


Yes. I've never been one to skimp on optics. I've seen guys pay $800 fort a rifle and put t
A Leapers or some other Cheaper than Dirt closeout on top of it. I'm not taking that chance when I need it to perform. The buck of a lifetime may be in front of you at dark and I want to be able to see him and have confidence that my last shot didn't scramble all the internal components of my scope. But that's another topic.


----------

